# Searching for a very large piping tip



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I am looking for a round piping tip that is much larger than standard; somewhere between a 1.25-1.5" opening. I saw one used recently in a video on social media from a chef speaking French and thought I saved it. Now that I am trying to order one I am kicking myself because I can't find it and Google is not helping. 
Any ideas?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Take a look at the tip in the center of the plastic holding case. The tip is 1.38" but has a small decorating point coming off the end. IMHO that point could be snipped off.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/9-pieces-c...epid=1955415262&hash=item464f358614:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Any time I've needed a large round tip that's bigger than what I have in my tool box, I've just cut a pastry bag opening to the size I want. The only drawback to that is that whatever you pipe out isn't perfectly round. Another option would be to use the biggest tip you do have and apply more pressure to the bag for a longer period of time to make the round blob as big as you'd like.

Chefbillyb has a good suggestion, but I'm pretty sure to get as big an opening as what you're looking for, you'd end up cutting more than half off.

Another idea would be to get some thin sheet metal, roll it into a cone shape and use some JB Weld to attach it together. Also, a lot of people have 3D printers now and can create custom items. A large decorating tip would be easy peasy. There’s a lot of people on Etsy who make cookie cutters with 3D printers…..I don’t see why they wouldn’t entertain a custom request for a simple piping tip.

Edit: I put the question to my brother who has a 3D printer. He said it would be no problem to create a custom decorating tip like the one you need.


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, can you link the video?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Emojitsu said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you link the video?


She said in her original post that she couldn't find the video again.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I just buy the cheapest plastic tips I can find and stick them on a belt sander. Sand down the tip until you get the size you want.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

These suggestions are brilliant, thank you so much! I am sure I can get what I need now.


----------

